# Key Largo Advice - Mid April



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I am trailering my skiff to Key Largo in a couple of weeks and would love some advice. We will be staying in Mariners Club, but we have a place to keep the boat at a dock a couple of miles north on the ocean side (Near Pilot House Marina). I’ve stayed there one other time, but we boated with someone else on a bigger boat. This will be my first trip down with my skiff.I do plan to charter fist at least one day, but that will probably be on the ocean side. Any advice on fishing, where to (and not to) take the skiff would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blackburn (Nov 20, 2019)

You have a beavertail skiff? If your looking for shallow water I would head to the bay. blackwater sound, long sound and fish the mangroves. If your set on the oceanside I would fish around pennekamp . garden cove can be good and whitmore if its not too windy. But the mangrove fishing around there is awesome. Good luck


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Don’t rip up the grass and get your park permits.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Blackburn Thx for the advice!

@Salt What park permits? For Pennekamp?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Boating - Everglades National Park (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Salt - Thx .... Between park passes, fishing licenses, tarpon and snook permits for the family, we better catch some fish!


----------

